# Fluval FX4/Inline Equipment Guidance



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I personally use a SunSun hw-302 and a fx4 on my 75g. I simply use the sunsun as a dedicated inline pump for my reactor.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I don't know if I would use an inline heater with an fx4 but a replacement hose is like 15-25$ if it doesn't work out? Or just buy one and you get at least 2 chances to try to attach the heater? What do you think the reactor is going to do to your fx4 besides mess up the hose?

I guess you can do this... 



I've only ever attached a reactor with 1" fittings and duct clamps... I don't know if what they do in that video is likely to leak


----------



## LyssaB (Feb 28, 2018)

Wobblebonk said:


> What do you think the reactor is going to do to your fx4 besides mess up the hose?


I’m not worried about the hose at all, so that’s not a problem. I just know that there have been some concerns about flow restriction and impact on the filter unit itself, so it’s basically just the long way of asking, “Has anyone had issues with flow restriction via an inline reactor on the FX4, (and are there any better solutions)?”


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I've got a reactor on an fx6 with no apparent problems so far... but I'm not squeezing it down to 5/8" and then sticking a small reactor in there.


On second thought that video might be showing hosing for their smaller canister filters.... I've no experience with their smaller canister filters I use 90% sponge filters.


----------



## Adon (Feb 28, 2013)

I also have an FX6 connected to Nilocg's reactor and a DIY inline heater. I ditched the idea using Hydor inline heater and further restricting the flow too much due to concerns of damaging the filter in the long run.


----------



## LyssaB (Feb 28, 2018)

sohankpatel said:


> I personally use a SunSun hw-302 and a fx4 on my 75g. I simply use the sunsun as a dedicated inline pump for my reactor.


I’ve also considered doing a separate dedicated pump, so thanks for the info! Do you use any media in the SunSun also, or use it only as a pump?



Wobblebonk said:


> I've got a reactor on an fx6 with no apparent problems so far... but I'm not squeezing it down to 5/8" and then sticking a small reactor in there.


Are you using the NilocG or a DIY reactor (or something else)? I like the idea of avoiding the 1”-5/8” downsize. 



Adon said:


> I also have an FX6 connected to Nilocg's reactor and a DIY inline heater. I ditched the idea using Hydor inline heater and further restricting the flow too much due to concerns of damaging the filter in the long run.


Good to know! Which DIY build did you go with, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

LyssaB said:


> I’ve also considered doing a separate dedicated pump, so thanks for the info! Do you use any media in the SunSun also, or use it only as a pump?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 nilocg and 1 diy reactor.

He included a picture of his diy build...


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

LyssaB said:


> I’ve also considered doing a separate dedicated pump, so thanks for the info! Do you use any media in the SunSun also, or use it only as a pump?


I have a bit of mechanical media, just to stop random stuff from getting sucked into the impeller or stuck in the reactor.


----------



## Fish p00p (Jan 24, 2019)

*simple fix and rigged*

Hey i had the same question, how do i get co2 into my Fluval fx4 output hose? Simple fix:

1 you drill a small hole in the output housing near the flow control valve "The size of the co2 hosing.
2 push co2 housing into the hole 
3 buy aquarium safe sealant and finger it around the co2 housing and all around the output housing where the co2 hosing is connected 
4 let dry for 4 hours 
5 repeat step 3 and 4
6 run filter and watch for leaks, if leaks disconnect housing, let dry and repeat steps 3, and 5 


Result: Not a 100% dissolve rate, but better than ceramics, my plants are happy and pearling also water is clear.


----------



## NorthmanJT (Dec 23, 2020)

LyssaB said:


> sohankpatel said:
> 
> 
> > I personally use a SunSun hw-302 and a fx4 on my 75g. I simply use the sunsun as a dedicated inline pump for my reactor.
> ...



I know this post is a bit old, but I am considering doing a similar project. 
I have an FX4 and plan to use a 5/8 aqua uv, co2 reactor and glass lily pipes. There are a couple people that have done the same. I am using a 1” X 5/8 barbed reducer (black nylon on amazon). I too was concerned about pump longevity due to downsizing but others have stated that the flow can be adjusted anyways which does the same thing to the motor theoretically.


----------

